# Brooks Brothers Non Iron Shirts



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I finally broke down and bought a few Brooks non-iron shirts during this last Friends and Family sale; 3 for $189 reduced by 25%. I happened to like the colors and patterns they had available. I had previously eschewed anything non-iron. I am pleasantly surprised at the quality, softness and non-feeling of stiffness these new shirts demonstrate. So, kudos to Brooks for apparently "ironing out" the kinks and problems with its earlier non-iron offerings. 
Anyone else buy any of their latest non-iron shirts?


----------



## sheik (Apr 24, 2005)

No, still scared that I'll look like I sweat starch.


----------



## Don Goldstein (Dec 25, 2005)

I purchased 3 this weekend also. I ordered them through the web site so I'll probably get them in a week. I ordered 3 earlier this year and have been very happy with them. I wash them in cold or warm water and hang them up to dry. I'm getting tired of having to take my regular shirts to the cleaners, spend lots of money and have them start breaking buttons after about 10 visits.


----------



## billiebob (Apr 20, 2005)

Some people like the fabric, some don't. These shirts wear like iron, so that part of it I like. 

It's the fit I can't handle. The armholes are truly enormous, even in slim fit, and there's so much fabric kicking around. And those silly box pleats in the back pop straight out whenever the back is stretched. 

Try on on of their luxury shirts sometime. They aren't exactly slim cut, but well-cut, with no pleats or side pleats, smaller armholes, and generally nice fabric. I've found they iron much better than some of my other traditional finish shirts. 

They are more expensive to be sure, but pretty competitive on sale. You can often find the luxury shirts on eBay brand new for around 30 bucks. The seller (no affiliation) "armyhardhat" has several from the fall 2006 collection for $25 compared with a $118 retail. 

Keep in mind that the luxury shirts are sized quite differently than the standard no-iron line, so you have to try one on somewhere. I would bump up the sleeve length from slim fit no iron to luxury 1.5-2 inches to compensate for the slimmer cut body.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

Don Goldstein said:


> I purchased 3 this weekend also. I ordered them through the web site so I'll probably get them in a week. I ordered 3 earlier this year and have been very happy with them. I wash them in cold or warm water and hang them up to dry. I'm getting tired of having to take my regular shirts to the cleaners, spend lots of money and have them start breaking buttons after about 10 visits.


I won't spend my time ironing shirts and won't send them to the cleaners, so I buy non-iron shirts for everyday wear. Since I need MTM to get a decent fit and BB has the *only* decent selection of patterned non-iron fabrics, I own one BB non-iron MTM shirt and I've ordered 5 more (at $150 a pop ). I, too, am very pleased with the feel of the fabric, but my baseline is Lands' End non-iron OCBDs (OK, I do own 5 non-non-iron, 100% cotton dress shirts from WW Chan).


----------



## hambone8 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have three slim fit (2 white, 1 dark blue) that I ordered last year. I also ordered three more during their 25% friends/family sale. I really like them. They are my favorite button downs. They fit me really well. The only thing I've noticed is the "non-iron" part starts to wear after about a year. It's not terrible, but the material is not as smooth once I pull it out of the dryer. I wish they had more patterns available, but I can certainly live with what they have .


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a bunch that I've picked up, mostly from a factory store, over a four-year period.

I have noticed a couple of things:

The fabrics are better. I do not find them hot or plasticky. This was not always the case before.

The fit remains huge, but I am large verging on huge, so I don't care.

After a couple of years and repeated washings, the fabric starts to lose its non-iron qualities. LE boasts their non-irons are good for 50 washings, which sounds about right.

I get much better results by washing in cold or lukewarm water, and drying at the lowest possible heat. High heat bakes the teflon to a hard, shiny finish, which is great if you're frying eggs.

Buying a button-down in non-iron is a waste of money. Those collars will never roll. Like elite troops, they will not slouch. They will stand, rigid, at attention, for the life of the shirt.

I like 'em but if I had it to do over again I think I'd spend the money on getting set up with CEGO.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I have five left. They serve a purpose when I am in too much of a hurry to iron. I don't think they last very long with regular wear. They pit and fray very quickly. These will last a while because I seldom wear them anymore. I have regular BB shirts from the 1990s that I still wear. The non-irons I bought a few years ago will not be in service a decade from now.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I have two of these shirts, and I hate them. The material just isn't soft enough for my taste, and the fit is horrible. They seem about one and one-half sizes bigger than advertised.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have 10+ slim-fit non-iron brooks brother shirts, a few other RTW shirts and one shirt from CEGO. I paid under $50 for each brooks shirt and $145 from CEGO. Simply can't afford to but MTM at the moment and I've had a lot of luck with the non-irons.

My one complaint is that they wear out fairly quickly - start seeing some fraying on the fold and at the points of the collars. I'd say that this generally begins after 25-30 wears - I fully accept this for the price I pay for these shirts... 

I don't have a washer/dryer in my apartment - so I actually send these shirts to the laundry (no starch of course). I know this isn't ideal, but it's really all about convenience for me right now. If I washed / hung them myself, they would last much longer.

Guess my final complaint is on selection - the slim-fit line is very limited... Classic fit non-irons are way too big IMO.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I believe, as I said in my original post, that BBs new offerings of non-irons are softer, less stiff and of better quality than earlier offerings. I really believe they fixed some of their earlier problems.


----------



## twblalock (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I certainly hope the fabric is better than it used to be. I have some that are a year old and they are very stiff.

My real problems with them:

Huge armholes
Huge cuffs (I can put the shirt on with the cuffs buttoned...)

#1 problem - they do not breathe, AT ALL

They are like wearing insulation. It is incredibly annoying to be sweating in the winter, doing nothing active, because my shirt is completely impermeable to air.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

Great shirts . I love them....though I have only had them a short while. I will have to see if they last.


----------

